

 How Violent Porn Site Operators Disappear Behind Internet Privacy Protections - rfreytag
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/how-violent-porn-sites-manage-to-hide-information-that-should-be-public/2013/12/06/e0861378-3773-11e3-ae46-e4248e75c8ea_story.html

======
001sky
Notwithstanding the merits of this particular case, anytime the government (or
its PR allies) wants to justify its overreach...we see terrorists and kiddy
porn rolled out. Its clearly manipulative, and pavlovian in a profoundly
disturbing way.

